# Ideas for a new Tripod



## K-amps (Aug 20, 2013)

I had a Manfrotto 055PROB which I loved except for it's weight... it was too heavy to strap to a back pack and hike around. Now I am

I would like something between 2-3lbs
Can collapse to 6 " from ground for macro (no 12" center columns)
Can support 10lbs (My biggest lens is the 70-200 mk.II)

Some nice to haves would be small folded footprint (prefer 12-15")
Ability to convert into a monopod, but not at the expense of 2 requirements above.

Price range : up to $400

What would you guys get?


----------



## K-amps (Aug 20, 2013)

It's still a bit heavy and folded is still large...


----------



## Dimson (Aug 20, 2013)

heres a review i made of a tripod that answers all of your requirements

http://dimazlotnyk.com/news/index.php?NewsID=23

hope that helps


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been happy with a Redged Carbon Fiber tripod. It is light and strong and has nice locks. Someday, I'll look for a better head, but for now it is fine and easy to carry.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of tripod and monopod. I'm using combo below, sharing same head:

1. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687335-REG/Oben_AC_1410_BA_0_AC_1410_Aluminum_Tripod_w.html

2. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687355-REG/Oben_ACM_1400_ACM_1400_4_Section_Aluminum_Monopod.html

Not bad at all.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 20, 2013)

Brian Three Legged Thing.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 20, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I've been happy with a Redged Carbon Fiber tripod. It is light and strong and has nice locks. Someday, I'll look for a better head, but for now it is fine and easy to carry.



+1 thanks!


----------



## K-amps (Aug 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Brian Three Legged Thing.



X1.1 Brian Evolution 2 Carbon Fiber version looks good.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 20, 2013)

One more you might want to have a look at. I have the Sirui T-1205x for travel and the M3204x for casual every day. They are very nicely made for the money. Here's the link for a compromise solution that may interest you:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822243-REG/Sirui_BSRN1204_N_1204_4_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html


----------



## Canon6D (Aug 21, 2013)

My recommendation: Velbon Ultra REXi L (+ Sirui ballhead)

Max Height: 153 cm / 60.2"
Low Height: 9.5 cm / 3.74"
Folded Size: 36 cm / 14.2"
Tripod Weight: 1.3 kg / 2.89 lbs
Maximum Loading Weight: 5kg / 11.02 lbs
Recommended Loading Weight: 4kg / 8.82 lbs
Leg Width: 30 mm / 1.18"
Leg Sections: 5
Head Screw: UNC 3/8 & 1/4 Screw
Construction: Magnesium alloy

ePHOTOzine review
Wex Photographic review


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

I have one of these. Packs up tight, pretty cheap, ARCA-Swiss type ballhead on top, surprisingly stiff for what it costs. One leg comes off to be a monopod, and the center column is two pieces so you can take the bottom part (which has a retractable 3/8"-16 stud for the hook that comes with it) off and use it right down low.

Jim


----------



## Pi (Aug 21, 2013)

Feisol is another choice, CF and fits your budget well.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Since I was visiting, Manhattan, I had one of the BHPhoto guys talk me into a Sirui T2205x with Benro V0 200598 Ballhead. Seems to fit the bill...

What I like about the 2205 is that it sits already pretty low with the extra low riding accessory center column, but then I can reverse the center column and hang the camera upside down for more options. Also has rubber feet with sliding spikes that move in and out smoothly.

Anyone used these before?


----------



## brad-man (Aug 21, 2013)

K-amps said:


> Thanks guys. Since I was visiting, Manhattan, I had one of the BHPhoto guys talk me into a Sirui T2205x with Benro V0 200598 Ballhead. Seems to fit the bill...
> 
> What I like about the 2205 is that it sits already pretty low with the extra low riding accessory center column, but then I can reverse the center column and hang the camera upside down for more options. Also has rubber feet with sliding spikes that move in and out smoothly.
> 
> Anyone used these before?



Uh, I guess you missed my above post. They are very well built for the money. My small one is slicker than shit and very transportable. The larger one I have is also excellent, though if I had to find fault, it would be that the center column slides a little rough, particularly at the joint between the main/4" parts. Not a problem for me since I picked that model so I wouldn't have to raise the column. You might want to consider this ball head instead of the Benro. It's quite good and you can keep it in the family.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sirui-KX-Series-Ballhead-K-20X-With-Max-Load-of-25kgs-for-DSLR-Camera-Tripod-/261265749326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd4a6f54e


----------



## CANONisOK (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but I have a scenario I'd like to run by the tripod pros: I have been eyeballing a RRS TVC-34L for a while and was planning to get one. Of course, the $1045 price tag is something that prevents me from buying it on impulse.

I see Gitzo is having some cash back on their Mountaineer legs, and I have been considering a GT3541L (and removing the center column). It's currently $830 with $200 cash back, making it effectively $630. That $415 difference vs the RRS set will exactly cover the cost of a BH-55 Pro setup. 

Of course, the specs don't align perfectly. They are both 4.7 lb (Gitzo should be modestly less with CC removed). The Gitzo will only be 59" tall vs the RRS's 68", and the Gitzo has a 40 lb rating while the RRS has a 50 lb load rating. However, I will not be mounting anything bigger than a 70-200mm 2.8 IS II for the near term.

Anyway, I guess I'm just shamelessly asking for opinions from knowledgable individuals if the savings is worth the offset in specifications. I don't want to fall into the trap of upgrade-itis (a familiar affliction to me), but I would think the Gitzo base will serve the needs of an advanced amateur for the forseeable future. 

Thanks in advance for any guidance or opinions you all could offer.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 21, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but I have a scenario I'd like to run by the tripod pros: I have been eyeballing a RRS TVC-34L for a while and was planning to get one. Of course, the $1045 price tag is something that prevents me from buying it on impulse.
> 
> I see Gitzo is having some cash back on their Mountaineer legs, and I have been considering a GT3541L (and removing the center column). It's currently $830 with $200 cash back, making it effectively $630. That $415 difference vs the RRS set will exactly cover the cost of a BH-55 Pro setup.
> 
> ...



They are both well designed and well made pods, top quality stuff. The only meaningful differences that should matter are max height and price.


----------



## CANONisOK (Aug 22, 2013)

After posting I did find a very similar thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12802.0

Of course, that one confused me a bit more. I'm about 6' tall and I think when you have the GT3541L fully extended plus the ballhead, then camera & bg it would fit my eye level just fine... but it doesn't leave a lot of room for uneven terrain. I know I don't need the extra load rating of the 34L, but I would probably welcome the extra height sometimes.

Bummer... I guess I just have to make the decision and move forward. ???


----------



## CANONisOK (Aug 22, 2013)

Well... in my typical fashion I talked myself into a RRS 34L instead of the GT3541L. I decided that if I'm going to spend that kind of money on a tripod system anyway... why compromise just to save $400? I'd just end up wanting to upgrade sooner or later anyway.

I'm looking forward to my very first "high quality" tripod setup. Can't wait for the doorbell to ring!


----------



## K-amps (Aug 23, 2013)

brad-man said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Since I was visiting, Manhattan, I had one of the BHPhoto guys talk me into a Sirui T2205x with Benro V0 200598 Ballhead. Seems to fit the bill...
> ...





Thanks Brad. Is there a specific reason you'd recommend the Sirui ballhead over the Benro? The Beron ball seems very smooth to me...


----------



## brad-man (Aug 23, 2013)

K-amps said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



To be honest, I have a Benro B-2 and a Benro B-O ll (on my first toy travel pod Sprint Pro ll) that have performed very well for me. Still smooth and nice, but they have seen limited use as they are both on "backup" or travel setups. Some folks on this forum seem to have a _very_ low opinion of them (one of them is Mt Spokane, I believe) and so perhaps Benro isn't so good for the long haul. When I picked up the diminutive Sirui T-1205x as my new travel pod, I wanted a more stout but still light weight ball head for it and picked up a Sirui K10x for it. The Sirui is terribly well made and rivals my Markins heads for smoothness and grip, and believe me that is high praise. So although I have nothing bad to say about Benro ball heads, others with perhaps more experience with them do.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 23, 2013)

There are tripods where you can mount the column upside down and get your camera down to ground level


----------



## brad-man (Aug 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> There are tripods where you can mount the column upside down and get your camera down to ground level



Absolutely. That's one of the reasons I have long wanted a DSLR with an articulating screen. Thanks to using the _M_, I now want one with a touchscreen as well...


----------

